# Lizzie Borden Took An Ax



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Lizzie Borden Took and Ax, starring Christina Ricci, airs January 25th.

I know I've heard some grumblings about Christina Ricci playing the Lizzie Borden part, but I think it looks good. I plan on watching.

http://tv.yahoo.com/photos/lizzie-borden-took-an-ax-movie-stills-1385417756-slideshow/


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks interesting, may have to watch it...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's cool. I'll have to remember that date. I live less than 2 hours from Fall River but I've never seen the house when visiting there. Intriguing story.

Thanks for the info Scareme!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll be watching this for sure, thanks for the heads up


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting this up, I'll be checking this out for sure.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll definitely be watching


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^lol!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Just a reminder, this will be on Saturday night. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Will be interesting to see if they follow the main factual story, or will they do the normal Hollywood thing and twist it? *_


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Oh it's on Saturday? So glad I checked this thread again.

Now I'm excited to be watching this. YAY!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yay! It's tonight! I hope it's good because I've been excited about tonight.

http://www.mylifetime.com/movies/li...borden trial&gclid=CInJmNXWmbwCFWIV7AodhXkAZA


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder!
Got it scheduled to record if I miss it.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! Haven't checked in for awhile so just discovered this post. I'm glad I found it when I did because the movie starts in a hour and a half.


----------

